# (skull crushers):"ez-bar or straight-bar"?



## gilly10 (Jul 21, 2008)

when doing (skull crushers)-is the only advantage of using a "ez-bar"-to perform this excercise-rather than-a "straight-bar"-that the ez-bar is much easier on the wrists,than the straight-bar? or-does using the ez-bar to do skull-crushers,target the triceps better? basicaly-is the only advantage of doing skull-crushers with a ez-bar,that its much easier on the wrists than doing skull-crushers with a straight-bar? or-does the ez-bar "target-more/better"-the triceps doing this excercise than the straight-bar does? do both bars target the triceps exactly the same/same benefits-except that the ez-bar is much easier on the wrists?


----------



## ghostdog (May 14, 2008)

straight bars never given my wrists a problem, though i notice that they batter the forearms more than an ez bar does - for me this isn't a problem as i don't do any gruelling forearm work before the skullcrushers.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Yea the ez bar hurt my wrists cause im a girly man


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i find that the shorter ez bar makes it easier to lift heavy and focus on both arms at once instead of letting one arm take over but thats just my opinion.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

I just did these for the first time yesterday, both with an ez bar and a straight bar?

Is there any difference because I found the straight bar easier?!

:confused1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Personally I do it with both as my feeling is the slightly different angle will stress a different part of the muscle which can only be a good thing.

I also do them on a flatty and a decline bench for the same reason. I read years ago that decline skull crushers were measured and fired more nerve impulses to fibres than any other tri movement.

It's all good though


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh and remember to "aim" your eyes up then behind your head (not straight up) and push the bar there too as it puts more stress on the whole muscle. I see people doing them straight up perpendicular to their face which is ok but easier in comparrison


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

For many people the ez bar does take away the stress on the wrists the close grip bar can place. The variety of bars and equipment though will all put slightly different stresses on the targeted muscle group which is obviously a bonus. My advice to anybody is to keep faith in different bars even if you find one or other slightly easier.


----------



## OCR.HD (Nov 3, 2008)

its trial and error.what ever fits you.


----------



## gilly10 (Jul 21, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Oh and remember to "aim" your eyes up then behind your head (not straight up) and push the bar there too as it puts more stress on the whole muscle. I see people doing them straight up perpendicular to their face which is ok but easier in comparrison


----------



## gilly10 (Jul 21, 2008)

thanks uriel,this is very usefull/informative info! i thought that i was meant to lower the bar to my forehead-then-straight-up! so-this info is really-helpfull mate! thanks again uriel.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

I use tricep bar and ez bar for skullcrushers. Straight bar not as comfortable on my wrists. For me the tricep feels more isolated with the hammertype grip. I also do some similar laying down movement with single dumbell so as to make sure one arm doesn't assist the other. Obviously the dumbell at lowest position will be to the side of head as opposed to over it. Can also be done lowering dumbell accross chest instead of in line with body.


----------



## gilly10 (Jul 21, 2008)

very usefull info pithead! thanks very much mate. i'll remember this good info. thanks pithead.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

lol, it's a pleasure mate. :thumb:


----------

